# Ins Internet mit SuSE 9.2



## ytong13 (25. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich bin absoluter Neuling mit Linux, hab SuSE 9,2 auf meiner kiste und will damit ins internet.

Was muss ich alles konfigurieren, hab DSL- ANschluss und einen Router.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar


----------



## JohannesR (25. Januar 2005)

Da ich davon ausgehe, dass dein Router sich fuer dich einwaehlt, musst du nur auf deinem Netzwerkdevice eine freie IP aus dem entsprechenden Netz binden und die IP des Routers als Default-Gateway eintragen. Das war es schon.


----------

